# Sciatic nerve issues



## shiv (Mar 28, 2011)

When I was working in the hospital last year, I was injured by a patient and damaged my sciatic nerve. I know that once you damage it, that's it, you're likely to have problems for the rest of your life - as I'm just finding out!

I can't work out how I've done it, but it's been aching all weekend. I've dodged painkillers so far (so I don't do more damage to it) and had a hot water bottle on it and slept with a pillow between my knees last night on the recommendation of someone on facebook.

Today it's much worse, I literally limped to work, and even just sitting here I can feel it hurting. It's like having a hot rod running through my thigh, it also feels really tight. I've just given in and taken some ibuprofen.

Someone on facebook has given me some physio things to try, and I've got a lady at work who is a beauty therapist who has offered to massage my leg for me!

Has anyone had this or have any suggestions that might help?! I have no idea how long it is going to last or anything like that because it's never happened like this before. Help!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 28, 2011)

Hubby gets sciatica. Check to be sure it is safe for you first but he takes tablets called syndol. The contain a muscle relaxant. The theory is if the muscles are relaxed it eases pressure on the nerves.

There are quite a few visulisation things you might try when you have a quiet five minutes.

You need to sit or lay as comfortably as you can and imagine you are laying in a gently moving stream. As the water gently passes your body from your head to your feet it washes away tension anxiety an pain and you will feel more relaxed.

An alternative is you are sunbathing on a sun lounger or something comfortable and the sun is gently heating the pain away and you are relaxing more.

They seem to work for many people, Ihope you feel better.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd get a professional to look at it. 

The only time I got back pain, in early 1990s, I found an osteopath, who had retrained after being a physio for decades, who I'd met at a medical talk - he was brilliant, both at diagnosing and treating the problem and at teaching me exercises to prevent problem reoccuring. I think I spent about ?20 on a few appointments, and haven't had any back problems in nearly 20 years since, which I guess is a good endorsement. 

Sciatica is within the expertise of osteopaths, so worth asking round local friends for a recommendation.


----------



## scanz (Mar 28, 2011)

Doesn't sound nice, hope you get it sorted quickly.


----------



## D_G (Mar 28, 2011)

I have sciatica down one side of my hip, going all the way down to my foot! Its not very nice to live with, especially with diabetes and other things to contend with also 

I find keeping active is the best way to ease the pain, i know what u mean about the pain, you could just be standing still and its just sooo painful! Also when my bloods are higher it tends to hurt more (dont know if its the same for you)

Im not too sure about excercises to ease it, but i do find it hurts more in the morning when just getting up because my body has been still all night and i wake up sort of stiff....i do some basic stretches in the morning. one that i do is kneeling down and reaching my hands out infront of me so they touvh the floor.

My sciatica comes and goes, its actualy got better now the weather has changed which is strange...sometimes its ok and other times i can bend awkwardly and set it off for the whole day 

May be worth a visit to your gp to see what he/she says


----------



## Liz! (Mar 28, 2011)

90% of people with sciatica recover without surgery and most of the remaining 10% can be helped with surgery, so I hopefully you can be helped... 

My husband had it for 2 years, when I look at film of him walking now i can see he looked like someone off of Planet of the Apes! He was clearly in a  bad way. In the end he went to a chiropractor who also did acupuncture, and he cured him - he also gave him a series of exercises to do which keep his muscles strong and lessen the likelihood of it happening again. He had it 15 years ago and he has done the exercises every day and he has never had a problem again.

i hope you find someone to help, but please don't think you are stuck with this for life - it's more likely that you can be helped, hope it happens soon!


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Shiv,

Really feel for you - I slipped a disc when nursing my father and the worst pain was the pain down the leg. Have you had a course of physio?
One exercise I was given was to stand sideways parallel to a wall and gently ease your hips to the wall and back again - it did sort of ease things.
I also ended up with a tens machine -that was brilliant.
I would try to take the painkillers whilst it is bad, but it does look like you might need to see someone again I am afraid.


----------



## shiv (Mar 29, 2011)

I've woken up this morning and it hasn't gone completely, but it's so much better than yesterday! Phew! I've taken some painkillers to knock off the last of the pain and will take it easy today.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 29, 2011)

It's a difficult balance between rest and activity, but often the value of painkilling medication and devices (TENS machines) is allowing you to be more active. A change of position eg lying down through the night, often helps, too, but lying in bed all day as well migth make things worse. But, I'd still try to see an osteopath or physio - ideally when in pain, but even if after the pain has gone they can treat what you describe.


----------



## shiv (Mar 29, 2011)

Yep, the woman I live with is going to try and find an osteopath for me.

I'm just thankful that I don't suffer with it every day. This is the first time it has flared up since I injured it. It must have been triggered by something, but I can't work out what as I haven't done anything different recently. Hopefully it won't happen again any time soon!


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have just remembered what fixed mine in the end - it was sitting in an old fashioned beach deck chair (you know the stripey ones!) at Cromer watching my son in a tennis tournament for the day!
Stood up after an hour or two of watching the match and hey presto! Pain free after so many weeks! Not sure why a deckchair would work though as surely they are the worse things for back posture aren't they?


----------



## Bluebell57 (Apr 20, 2015)

I wish i could find an end to my sciatica problem. Had it for 18 years, first on the left side of my bottom area, know moved to the right side. Been to doctors and hospital for exercise treatment but it just ease the pain. no cure. Help!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I just hope all you folk have had scans to make sure you haven't slipped a disc! - you can easily slip one by doing something normal like sneezing - you don't have to lift any bales or tote any barges to do it.

Shiv - yours sound like straightforward inflammation - in which case it could easily have been 'done' not that day, but in the days prior to the pain manifesting once the inflammation had built up enough to retrap the nerve.

Truly is a PITA, except lower down !


----------



## woniqidi (Apr 27, 2015)

Kind of old thread but incase anyone is still looking.
I found  Knee-lifts really help stabilise the spine whilst strengthening the abs muscles. It depends on the severity i suppose but i found some really good tips here http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/health/9726983/Life-coach-What-can-I-do-about-sciatica.html


----------

